# Sexing cobalts I think I know any help



## Aholbrook (Nov 22, 2018)

From what I’ve gathered I think I know here’s some pics. Hope they help.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Difficult to say with certainty given the photos that you posted. How old are they?


----------

